# Very slow growth, what am I doing wrong?



## digitald (Mar 25, 2009)

First time grower here. This first time has been a huge learning experience. MANY miss-steps, but I think I'm somewhat on the right track now. I started a few bag seeds, of which only one survived ( faulty exhaust fan ended up getting my plants cooked). So I have the one survivor and 1 seedling I germinated last week left. I finally setup a "proper" rubber maid grow box, but for some reason or another, they just are growing at a snails pace.

They have a ton of light (300 actual watts of CFLs), placed within a few inches. I don't think I'm over watering them. I try to do it every 3-4 days, or if I stick my finger deep in the soil and nothing sticks to it. Temps are slightly below 80. There's a small fan oscillating in there. They are in Black Gold Potting Soil with a 20-30% pearlite mixture. No ferts or nutes. Soil and Water are pretty much dead on 7 PH.

My plant that survived getting slightly toasted walked away with a few yellow leaves. Since putting it into the new setup it's made quite a few new sets of leaves, but after 3 weeks (sprouted around the 1st of March) it's maybe 2 inches tall. Even though it's tiny, it's roots are really taking off. I had to put it into a bigger container because the roots were starting to grow out the bottom of the 4" peat pot. Which doesn't even really make sense to me.

The new seedling that sprouted about 10 days ago is JUST starting to grow it's 2nd set of true leaves.

I'm just at a loss here. I've been looking at pictures of week old plants that dwarf my 3 week old. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong here. Two things that I think might be the cause: Low humidity, and the lights could be too close (plants have no need to stretch/grow? is that even a thing?). I really need something to measure the RH in the box, it doesn't feel moist at all when I open it up, and due to heat, I'm sure the exhaust fans pull a lot of the moist air out. I'll post some pics later of the plants and grow setup. Is there something that I could be doing horribly wrong here?


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm pretty new to growing myself, but it sounds like your plant is stressed out from getting "toasted". It's a good sign that the roots are growing well. From what I know about plants, when leaves/flowers are damaged, more energy is devoted to root production. As a matter of fact, many people prune all kinds of plants to stimulate root growth. Sometimes your plant can take up to a month to bounce back from moderate stress. In the mean time you need to post some pics of your plants. People will be able to give you much better advice if they can see exactly what's going on.


----------



## SanDiegosPotHead (Mar 25, 2009)

you might be confused by the plants that look a lot bigger then yours that are around the same age  its probably because the other plants are clones not grown from seed http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6292/ppuser/13598 the smallest plants in this pic are 2 week old plants from seed,bigger ones are clones same age,  if there somewhere around that size your doin just fine soil grows a bit slower and from seed it could take a while, 300 watts of cfl is possibly too much for 1 plant try cutting a few lights off and reducing the heat and keep the fan on it could take a while for them to spring back but your plants are probably just fine, take some pics of them


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 


It's kind of like saying: "Whatcha think of my new hat?" It's on my head, right now.

You gave a great description of your plant, but a description of a 2" tall plant won't help us help you.

Some clear, sharp, up close photos and one with something we all know the size of in the pic next to the plant will help us help you.

Your root growth is encouraging. Don't be in a hurry. If the plant is healthy, has roots growing and is being watered with a mild nutrient solution, then it'll be fine.

The three things you have to use now are: Patience, Patience and Patience.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 25, 2009)

Seedlings take longer to develop they have to devided their cells into different types of cells(root, stem and leaf vegitation) any stress on the plant will stunt their growth until the other parts can repair the damage. If leaves are damaged the root have to grow bigger to supply water and nutes for repair of leaves. When they're ready you will have to watch them closely, or they will be into lights quickly.

POTUS hit the nail on the head"*PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE*


----------



## digitald (Mar 25, 2009)

I know I should have posted pics. I came in late, typed this up and went to bed.

First Pic is of the grow box. I have a large 125 watt CFL, 1 65 Watt, 2 42s, and 1 26 thrown in there.

2nd Pic is my 3 week old burn victim. Leaves look extra droopy today for some reason. It got watered last saturday, and theres still a bit of weight to the pot.

3rd pic is of the now 11 Day old plant. The proto leaves have already started to Yellow for some reason. The 2nd set of true leaves are making slow progress.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2009)

digitald said:
			
		

> I know I should have posted pics. I came in late, typed this up and went to bed.
> 
> First Pic is of the grow box. I have a large 125 watt CFL, 1 65 Watt, 2 42s, and 1 26 thrown in there.
> 
> ...


If you put two of those 42's about two inches from the little guy, that's plenty of light for that size of seedling. It's still tiny.

Be patient man. It'll grow.  11 days is nothing.


----------

